# tener dos dedos de frente



## Armine_Rahim

Nadie que tenga/tiene dos dedos de frente, puede aceptar  una cosa tan absurda.
tenga o tiene?
And I'm not really sure about 'tener dos dedos de frente'. Is it like 'be very smart'?


----------



## androd22

puede ser tenga o tiene, en mi país se usa mucho "nadie que tenga dos dedos de frente"

dos dedos de frente es tener la inteligencia mínima para darse cuenta de las cosas, no es ser demasiado inteligente, sino un coeficiente bajo pero no tanto para ser un idiota, lo suficiente como para percatarte de algo evidente.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Se dice (no sé con qué fundamento) que una persona con cinco dedos de frente es inteligente. Si el pelo le crece inmediatamente encima de las cejas (no tiene frente), es un mono. Por algún motivo, "tener dos dedos de frente" se acepta como indicador de tener el mínimo de inteligencia para comprender cosas sencillas.

Y por acá se usa más el "que tenga"...


----------



## BryanCr7Know

Me hicieron reír con esto. 
Nunca pense que fuera una expresión, sino alguien midiendo su frente.


----------



## aztlaniano

As androd and Oldy Nuts say, "dos dedos" is minimal. It's often used with a negative construction, eg: Juan no tiene ni dos dedos de frente. Juan is quite unintelligent.


----------



## steemic

I'm very familiar with this phrase as it used in Chile.
I'm actually surprised and happy to know that this is understood all over, I wouldn't have thought that was the case.
In english the word "oblivious" comes to mind to get the same tone it has in Spanish.
A person who is incompetent to the point that you would not want to entrust them with anything that requires having any confidence in an individual.  At best, they could hardly manage a trivial task.


----------



## Elixabete

Often it's not so much a question of being intelligent or not, but of having common sense, or being prudent. It can mean something is illogical: sus planes no tienen dos dedos de frente. One can be very clever but if he/she is reckless, no tiene dos dedos de frente.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I have always heard the expression associated with persons, never in a sentence such as "sus planes no tienen dos dedos de frente".


----------



## Elixabete

Sí, en éste caso me estaría refiriendo por extensión no tanto a la decisión como a quien la tomó , por lo tanto debiera de haber dicho, it can mean that someone is acting illogically.Probablemente lo que me rondaba la mente es que el que no tiene dos dedos de frente toma decisiones sin pies ni cabeza.


----------



## Pablo75

"Nadie que tenga dos dedos de frente..." o "Nadie con dos dedos de frente..." me parece bien. "Nadie que tiene dos dedos de frente..." no podría decir que esté mal, pero no recuerdo haber escuchado la frase de esa forma.


----------



## Seike

Nadie que TENGA dos dedos de frente.

In this case, we use the subjunctive mood in Spanish to express qualities of unknown, hypothetical, unspecific persons or things.
Furthermore, the subjunctive mood mostly requires the use of the relative pronoun "que".

"Tener dos dedos de frente" would be translated as "to have common sense."


----------



## eno2

aztlaniano said:


> As androd and Oldy Nuts say, "dos dedos" is minimal. It's often used with a negative construction, eg: Juan no tiene ni dos dedos de frente. Juan is quite unintelligent.


Si. Nunca he visto la versión positiva.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Como dije, "tener dos dedos de frente" se considera un indicador de poseer la inteligencia mínima como para comprender cosas sencillas, que no es lo mismo que "to have common sense/tener sentido común". "No tener dos dedos de frente" es no tener esa inteligencia mínima. Y, volviendo a la pregunta original, "Nadie que tenga dos dedos de frente puede..." significa que "nadie con un mínimo de inteligencia puede..." lo que sea.


----------



## Translostlation

Seike said:


> In this case, we use the subjunctive mood in Spanish to express qualities of unknown, hypothetical, unspecific persons or things.
> Furthermore, the subjunctive mood mostly requires the use of the relative pronoun "que".



And also the conditional tense? As in 



Armine_Rahim said:


> Nadie que tenga/tiene dos dedos de frente, p*odría* aceptar  una cosa tan absurda.



Just asking.


----------



## gengo

Armine_Rahim said:


> Nadie que tenga/tiene dos dedos de frente, puede aceptar una cosa tan absurda.



Nobody with half a brain could accept something so absurd.


----------



## donbill

gengo said:


> Nobody with half a brain could accept something so absurd.


I like gengo's translation. I've always thought that the expression in Spanish sounded really cruel and insulting. I suppose that it's just as cruel to say that someone has half a brain!


----------



## gengo

donbill said:


> I've always thought that the expression in Spanish sounded really cruel and insulting.



I've always thought that it makes bald guys sound really, really smart! 

_No one with two fingers of forehead would do that, and since he's bald, he's got about three full hands' worth!_


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Yes, at least around here, when people (largely and mostly males) begin getting bald, they make comments like "I´m getting smarter as my forehead grows"...


----------



## Gabriel

Armine_Rahim said:


> Nadie que tenga/tiene dos dedos de frente, puede aceptar  una cosa tan absurda.
> tenga o tiene?
> And I'm not really sure about 'tener dos dedos de frente'. Is it like 'be very smart'?


As others explained, "no tener (ni) dos dedos de frente" = "ser estúpido".
"Tener dos dedos de frente" would be like borderline between stupid and not stupid, i.e. minimally intelligent.

As such, "Nadie que tenga dos dedos de frente puede aceptar una cosa tan absurda" (no comma) would be "Nobody who is minimally intelligent can accept such an absurdity", which is an euphemism to say "Only a stupid can accept such an absurdity".


----------



## franzjekill

Para mí depende de la situación. Puede muy bien ser que uno quiera decir que alguien es o le parece estúpido. También puede ser más suave la cosa; como dice, Elixabete: falta de sentido común. Una madre puede decir de su hijo que si tuviera dos de frente no habría salido así, tan desabrigado, se agarró bruta gripe...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

O sea, si no fuera tan tonto, no habría salido así...


----------



## tonguingaround

*noone in their right mind* would accept something so absurd


----------



## franzjekill

Oldy Nuts said:


> O sea, si no fuera tan tonto, no habría salido así...


Una madre de hijo adolescente puede quejarse de la falta de criterio de su hijo sin pensar que él o ella es tonto, sino en la creencia de que está en esa edad en la que no le ponen nada de pensamiento a ciertas cosas, o que hacen lo contrario de lo que le dicen sus padres o que prefieren vestir de cierta manera por pavonearse. Hacer cosas estúpidas no es lo mismo que ser estúpido, creo.


----------



## iribela

Creo que no hay que irse a los extremos, y no hablaría de estupidez. La definición de la frase es 'ser de poco entendimiento o juicio'. Por lo tanto, pienso que en algunos casos podría usarse en referencia a una persona no muy inteligente, y en otros, a alguien que obra con poca sensatez o prudencia en un momento dado.


----------



## franzjekill

Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## gengo

Just to clarify, the "nobody with half a brain" I mentioned above is very common where I live, and seems to mean exactly what the Spanish phrase means.  We also use it in the (grammatically) positive form:  Anybody with half a brain would...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

We also use the positive form: "cualquiera que tenga/con dos dedos de frente se daría cuenta de que..."



iribela said:


> Creo que no hay que irse a los extremos, y no hablaría de estupidez. La definición de la frase es 'ser de poco entendimiento o juicio'. Por lo tanto, pienso que en algunos casos podría usarse en referencia a una persona no muy inteligente, y en otros, a alguien que obra con poca sensatez o prudencia en un momento dado.





Claro, son maneras de decir. Si a tu hijo le dices "si tuvieras dos dedos de frente/si no fueras tonto" lo que realmente le estás tratando de transmitirle es "si te comportaras como si tuvieras al menos dos dedos de frente/si no te comportaras como un tonto"... Pero el contexto no es el mimo que el de la pregunta original.


----------



## frankv67

Armine_Rahim said:


> Nadie que tenga/tiene dos dedos de frente, puede aceptar  una cosa tan absurda.
> tenga o tiene?
> And I'm not really sure about 'tener dos dedos de frente'. Is it like 'be very smart'?


Not sure but I would refrase the sentence Nadie con dos dedos de frente aceptaría una cosa tan absurda.
The phrase means to have common sense really. It was believed by certain 19th century scientists that if your forehead was less than the width of two fingers that it was a symptom of low intelligence... go figure eh.


----------



## gengo

frankv67 said:


> It was believed by certain 19th century scientists that if your forehead was less than the width of two fingers that it was a symptom of low intelligence... go figure eh.



We have a similar concept in English in the form of the word low-brow, which means uncultivated or vulgar.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Why re*ph*rase a sentence that is perfectly good Spanish (using "tenga")? And at least around here, the expression it is still used to indicate low intelligence, as explained in detail in several messages above. Intelligence and common sense are two completely different qualities that not always go together.


----------



## tonguingaround

gengo said:


> We have a similar concept in English in the form of the word low-brow, which means uncultivated or vulgar.



Si, pero "a lowbrow person" es lo opuesto a una persona que tiene "dos dedos de frente" ya que "lowbrow" significa "uncultivated o "vulgar" y tener "dos dedos de frente" es tener "common sense". En todo caso tener dos dedos de frente es mas bien ser "even-keeled"

Nadie que tenga/tiene dos dedos de frente, puede aceptar una cosa tan absurda
No one that even-keeled would accept something that absurd


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Puedo insistir en que "tener dos dedos de frente" se relaciona con _inteligencia_ y no con _sentido común_? Definitivamente, estos términos *NO* son sinónimos. Se puede ser muy inteligente y no tener sentido común, tal como se puede ser muy poco inteligente pero poseer una gran dosis de sentido común.


----------



## tonguingaround

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Puedo insistir en que "tener dos dedos de frente" se relaciona con _inteligencia_ y no con _sentido común_? Definitivamente, estos términos *NO* son sinónimos. Se puede ser muy inteligente y no tener sentido común, tal como se puede ser muy poco inteligente pero poseer una gran dosis de sentido común.



No me parece relevante. Para mi "tener dos dedos de frente" se relaciona con _inteligencia_ y con _sentido común porque el sentido común es un tipo de inteligencia emocional si se quiere._


----------



## Iskbalz

Sería: Nobody with half a brain could accept something so absurd.

*Este hilo se cierra porque ha derivado, y la explicación ya está suficientemente clara.*


----------

